# Simply the Best



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I like this video, but there is a better one out there I cannot find. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLjLgZpKQx4

After having so many dogs over the past fifty years, I am convinced the GSD is "Simply the Best."


----------

